# Galliani resta anche con la nuova proprietà?



## Louis Gara (23 Aprile 2015)

Ricordate quando Galliani era a un passo dalle dimissioni? Davanti alle telecamere aveva fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo, ne aveva dette di tante, insomma... era andato fuori di testa.
Ora che ci si avvicina alla cessione della società, sembra estremamente tranquillo. Quando gli chiedono qualcosa, risponde elogiando Berlusconi o dicendo che non può dire nulla.
Insomma, a me sembra uno che oltre a essere intenzionato a restare inchiodato alla poltrona, ha pure ricevuto rassicurazioni in questo senso.

Mia onesta opinione: Galliani che fa ancora il despota anche con la nuova proprietà sarebbe come spararsi nei piedi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2015)

Inizialmente si, 365 giorni sicuro....


Ma francamente ? Chissenefrega, basta che arrivino i soldi, poi ci pensiamo.


----------



## malos (23 Aprile 2015)

Sicuramente rimane, a fare i suoi interessi è il numero 1 in assoluto. Avrà smosso mari e monti per inchiodarsi alla poltrona. Maledetto.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2015)

Se rimane è un disastro!!!! Continueremmo a far mercato con i soliti 4-5 procuratori amici


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2015)

Mi autoquoto dall'ultimo topic di Mr Bee:



The P ha scritto:


> Scordiamoci in ogni caso che Galliani venga subito fatto fuori. Potrà cambiare ruolo - di solito i cambi di proprietà portano cambi dei vertici dirigenziali - ma sicuramente il suo allontanamento sarà graduale. occorre un passaggio di consegne.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2015)

Mah, se gli si toglie la gestione dell'area tecnica e gli si affibbia solo il compito di svolgere le trattative
sono ancora convinto che sia il migliore


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2015)

Ricordo male o il gallo tempo fa aveva detto che sarebbe rimasto solo col berlusca al Milan?


----------



## malos (23 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, se gli si toglie la gestione dell'area tecnica e gli si affibbia solo il compito di svolgere le trattative
> sono ancora convinto che sia il migliore



Si però altri devono scegliere chi andare ad incontrare sennò si trovano le note spese di Giannino alle stelle con lui Preziosi e gli altri compagni di merende.
Poi lui è un egocentrico al quadrato, vuole il vuoto intorno a sè. Difficile accetti un ridimensionamento.


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2015)

Per Belusconi e la società, il punto forte della vendita ai cinesi è che sono disposti a mantenere l'attuale organigramma per qualche anno.
Come riportato da diverse fonti, in questo Barbara e Galliani sono alleati di convenienza.
E Berlusconi sarebbe felicissimo non solo di poter alzare una Coppa dei Campioni da presidente onorario, ma anche di essere protagonista per un Mondiale in Cina e di espandere il movimento calcistico cinese. 

Barbara coi soldi potrebbe realizzare tutti i progetti che ha in mente.

Galliani sarebbe libero di fare il mercato che veramente vuole. E sappiamo che coi soldi a disposizione ci sa fare.


Questo non impedirà di vedere comunque qualche faccia nuova in società (Maldini? Sogliano?).


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ricordo male o il gallo tempo fa aveva detto che sarebbe rimasto solo col berlusca al Milan?



Quando Galliani stava per rassegnare le dimissioni, lasciò Arcore dicendo "Il presidente è e sarà sempre il numero uno." 
Barbara Berlusconi accettò la convivenza forzata con Galliani.

In quel momento, probabilmente Berlusconi aveva informato sia Galliani sia Barbara che si stava già muovendo qualcosa per la cessione del club, e che avrebbero dovuto solo "tenere duro" fino all'arrivo dei nuovi soci.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2015)

Se il Milan verrà venduto a Mr Bee ed al fondo Doyen, con Galliani ancora presente, saranno guai.

Immagino gli intrallazzi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, se gli si toglie la gestione dell'area tecnica e gli si affibbia solo il compito di svolgere le trattative
> sono ancora convinto che sia il migliore



Non accetterebbe mai e poi mai di fare il facchino che va in giro a firmare contratti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ricordate quando Galliani era a un passo dalle dimissioni? Davanti alle telecamere aveva fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo, ne aveva dette di tante, insomma... era andato fuori di testa.
> Ora che ci si avvicina alla cessione della società, sembra estremamente tranquillo. Quando gli chiedono qualcosa, risponde elogiando Berlusconi o dicendo che non può dire nulla.
> Insomma, a me sembra uno che oltre a essere intenzionato a restare inchiodato alla poltrona, ha pure ricevuto rassicurazioni in questo senso.
> 
> Mia onesta opinione: Galliani che fa ancora il despota anche con la nuova proprietà sarebbe come spararsi nei piedi.



Nel casino generale delle news, l'idea che mi sono fatto è che rimarrà con entrambe le cordate, sia quella Bee, sia quella Lee.
La vera domanda da farsi è "per quanto tempo?"

Con i cinesi forse avrebbe un potere più limitato e temporaneo, con Bee e il fondo Doyen probabilmente avrebbe ancora forte libertà decisionale e più spazio nel continuare i suoi magheggi e le sue porcherie solite con procuratori.


----------



## Biss (23 Aprile 2015)

Per me é quasi normale che una volta venduto il pacchetto di maggioranza la nuova proprietà non cambi tutti subito, penso sia più probabile che la pulizia totale venga fatta gradualmente per non sconvolgere troppo l'ambiente.
Logico che praticamente tutti noi preferiremo via subito Galliani e Berlusca ma a me, inizialmente, basterebbe un nuovo DS (dopo Braida il nulla) e una ri-progettazione della rete di osservatori diretta da quest'ultimo.
Io mi aspetto questo per la nuova stagione:

Berlusconi presidente fantoccio
Galliana AD area tecnica (con la nuova proprietà non potrà più fare come meglio crede, dovrà portare risultati e per me con questa pressione e con i soldi freschi potrebbe ancora dire la sua)
Barbarella AD marketing
Sogliano? DS a dirigere una nuova rete di osservatori


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ricordate quando Galliani era a un passo dalle dimissioni? Davanti alle telecamere aveva fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo, ne aveva dette di tante, insomma... era andato fuori di testa.
> Ora che ci si avvicina alla cessione della società, sembra estremamente tranquillo. Quando gli chiedono qualcosa, risponde elogiando Berlusconi o dicendo che non può dire nulla.
> Insomma, a me sembra uno che oltre a essere intenzionato a restare inchiodato alla poltrona, ha pure ricevuto rassicurazioni in questo senso.
> 
> Mia onesta opinione: Galliani che fa ancora il despota anche con la nuova proprietà sarebbe come spararsi nei piedi.



Non andrà mai via mi sa, se non è andato via la scorsa stagione dopo quello che ha detto figuriamoci ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani sarebbe libero di fare il mercato che veramente vuole. E sappiamo che coi soldi a disposizione ci sa fare.



Ahhhhhh ... Galliani con o senza soldi è sempre dico SEMPRE stato un disastro... ha quei 5 procuratori con cui fa gli affari e li porta da Giannino il resto non conta nulla. 

io non ce la faccio a vederlo un altro anno con noi . veramente


----------



## Pivellino (23 Aprile 2015)

Allora non avete ancora capito che una delle due cordate ha dietro Galliani?
Indovina quale...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Aprile 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Allora non avete ancora capito che una delle due cordate ha dietro Galliani?
> Indovina quale...



Bee e Doyen. E mi sa che il Gallo, internamente, sta spingendo per loro. Maledetto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2015)

Quel mezzo juventino cravattaro vuole la fine del Milan, e mi sa che andando avanti di questo passo, raggiungerà il suo obiettivo, quel vecchio rimbambito


----------



## Brain84 (23 Aprile 2015)

Se il Milan passerà nelle mani cinesi, con tutti i soldi che hanno da investire, puoi mettere anche Topo Gigio che va su Fifa Ultimate Team, impara i nomi dei giocatori più forti e se li va a comprare.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2015)

Si, Galliani resta. Sicuramente almeno la prossima stagione, poi progressivamente uscirà di scena assieme al tanto amato Silvio. Ovviamente ammesso cambia veramente la proprietà, perchè per ora parliamo solo per fantasie.


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ricordate quando Galliani era a un passo dalle dimissioni? Davanti alle telecamere aveva fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo, ne aveva dette di tante, insomma... era andato fuori di testa.
> Ora che ci si avvicina alla cessione della società, sembra estremamente tranquillo. Quando gli chiedono qualcosa, risponde elogiando Berlusconi o dicendo che non può dire nulla.
> Insomma, a me sembra uno che oltre a essere intenzionato a restare inchiodato alla poltrona, ha pure ricevuto rassicurazioni in questo senso.
> 
> Mia onesta opinione: Galliani che fa ancora il despota anche con la nuova proprietà sarebbe come spararsi nei piedi.



Se arriva Bee col fondo Doyen (pappa e ciccia con Galliani) allora il Condor farà il mercato del Milan fino alla fine dei suoi giorni


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2015)

Galliani, se resta ed avrà pecunia ingente a sua disposizione, potrà finalmente raggiungere i suoi obiettivi: Adebayor, Xavi, Biabiany, Immobile, Perotti e Bertolacci


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Allora non avete ancora capito che una delle due cordate ha dietro Galliani?
> Indovina quale...




Ciò che è sempre stato detto da Sky e Repubblica è che Bee modiificherebbe l'organigramma, portando Maldini, un nuovo DS e mantenendo al massimo Barbara.
Galliani resterebbe solo per un periodo transitorio con entrambe le cordate, ma con Bee questo periodo sarebbe molto più breve (sei mesi? Un anno?).

I cinesi invece, come detto da Mr. Fu, manterrebbero l'attuale organigramma per un periodo più lungo (secondo Franco Ordine per almeno tre anni). Gli arrivi di Maldini e di un nuovo DS sarebbero tutt'altro che certi, e comunque avrebbero poteri molto limitati.

Negli ultimi giorni è rimbalzata la notizia che Bee manterrebbe sia Barbara sia Galliani perchè pare che sia una carta buona da giocare per reggere l'asta con i cinesi. 

Questo secondo i giornali.

Per come la vedo io, non esiste nessuna vera asta.

Per me c'è già da tempo un accordo semi-definitivo con la cordata cinese. E ritengo pure che Bee sia presente in quella cordata assieme ad altri soci, con la differenza che Wanda, Zong, Pink ecc. vogliono entrare insieme in società rilevando una quota di maggioranza, mentre Bee e i suoi soci sarebbero disponibili se necessario a fare tutto da soli slegandosi dai cinesi.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Aprile 2015)

Io mi augurerei di no,ma realisticamente resta,almeno per il primo periodo.


----------



## Dapone (24 Aprile 2015)

Sull'argomento bello l'editoriale di serafini


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2015)

ragga il problema del Milan non e il soldi.. il problema del Milan e il modelo in cui si gestisce.. per andare avanti si deve assolutamente cambiare il modelo e per questo si deve salutare il capo, qualcosa di graduale sarebbe solo perdere il tempo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inizialmente si, 365 giorni sicuro....
> 
> 
> Ma francamente ? Chissenefrega, basta che arrivino i soldi, poi ci pensiamo.





The P ha scritto:


> Scordiamoci in ogni caso che Galliani venga subito fatto fuori. Potrà cambiare ruolo - di solito i cambi di proprietà portano cambi dei vertici dirigenziali - ma sicuramente il suo allontanamento sarà graduale. occorre un passaggio di consegne.



Concordo. E prima di iniziare a bollare come un fallimento il progetto di chi arriva e pensa di far restare Galliani per i primi tempi, direi di andarci piano. D'altronde non sarebbe la prima volta che i media scrivono certe castronerie per poi ricredersi.

Il progetto dei nuovi proprietari andrà valutato a 360° e non si può ridurre semplicisticamente al far fuori gli attuali dirigenti che ormai stanno sul groppone al 99% dei tifosi. Prima di chiedersi perché saremmo gli unici a continuare con Galliani (ma evidentemente con molti soldi in più) bisogna ricordarsi che Galliani gestisce questo club da 29 anni ed evidentemente i nuovi arrivati vogliono pensarci bene prima di mettere al suo posto il primo finanziere che trovano per strada. La nostra situazione è unica, nessun'altra squadra al mondo, nel momento in cui ha cambiato gestione, poteva vantare una dirigenza talmente radicata nel club e negli ambienti calcistici. E le querce secolari non si abbattono mica con uno schiocco di dita. Per cui calm down.

Il passaggio di consegne va fatto con calma, soprattutto negli uomini chiave. Vanno scelti quelli giusti e non dobbiamo prendere i primi nomi che ci saltano in mente solo perché grandi bandiere rossonere o perché vanno di moda. In passato ci siamo già scottati per questo motivo. Evitiamo un bis.


----------



## davoreb (24 Aprile 2015)

Galliani puo rimanere uno o due anni tranquillamente.

Ha comunque tanta esperienza nel calcio che può servire, mi piacerebbe poi Maldini e qualcunaltro che possano trasmettere un messaggio di continuità dal Milan 1987-2007

Se fossi io a decidere riprenderei Seedorf allenatore con Maldini e Leonardo dirigenti. 

Ancelotti con il posto in società per quando decide di smettere come allenatore, valuteri anche la figura di Capello ma non come allenatore.

Visto che poi diventiamo cinesi proporrei a Roberto Baggio la figura di uomo immagine famosissimo in Cina ma che ci tiene legati all'Italia.


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Aprile 2015)

Per quanto non abbia mai apprezzato la persona non credo che farlo fuori subito sarebbe un ottima idea. Galliani che funge da intermediario ha ancora qualcosa da dare. Potrebbe benissimo introdurre nelle dinamiche del mercato i nuovi dirigenti molto più velocemente di quanto lo farebbero da soli.

Ma gli va tolto del potere, molto potere. La sua gestione a 360 gradi dell'aspetto sportivo è fallimentare ormai da troppi anni, e non solo perché ha avuto poco budget a disposizione. Non ha un minimo di visione lungimirante, zero "occhio" per i talenti e fa mercato sempre e solo con i suoi amichetti procuratori.


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Aprile 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Visto che poi diventiamo cinesi proporrei a Roberto Baggio la figura di uomo immagine famosissimo in Cina ma che ci tiene legati all'Italia.



Insieme a Maldini è un mio idolo assoluto. Sarebbe una cosa che mi riempirebbe di gioia. Un grande uomo Roby Baggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2015)

Una proprietà che arrivasse a Giugno sarebbe FOLLE a mandare via Galliani, nessuno che arriverebbe avrebbe il tempo di organizzarsi e operare e faremmo un mercato caotico..poi diciamo che potremmo anche dare una chance al geometra di vedere se con un budget decente riesce a fare qualcosa di buono..se rimette in piedi un barcone immondo a casa subito


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Scordiamoci in ogni caso che Galliani venga subito fatto fuori. Potrà cambiare ruolo - di solito i cambi di proprietà portano cambi dei vertici dirigenziali - ma sicuramente il suo allontanamento sarà graduale. occorre un passaggio di consegne.



Però adesso ha gli occhi addosso e non può sbagliare perchè rischierebbe per davvero. Ecco perchè non mi dispero all'idea che rimanga ancora Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2015)

Se resta Galliani, rimane anche Pippo


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Se resta Galliani e la proprietà ha i soldi, senza fingere progetti a lungo termine ma agendo come si deve, Galliani sarebbe la figura migliore a cui affidarsi. Chiaramente deve limitarsi solo alla gestione sportiva, lasciando le questioni stadio, marketing e quant'altro ad altri. Accanto a lui ci vuole un DS dedito esclusivamente allo scouting con una rete di osservatori a suo comando per scoprire talenti ancora sconosciuti o poco mediatici che valga la pena acquistare (Rui Costa, al volo, senza neanche pensarci). Poi serve il direttore tecnico che faccia da collante tra squadra e società. E qui Maldini, con buona pace del Gallo, andrebbe benissimo. 

L'unica pecca che mi sento di appioppare a Galliani non è l'assurda politica dei cessi e dei parametri zero, perché quella viene dall'alto, bensì l'attaccamento alla poltrona, le dichiarazioni fuoriluogo e i contrattoni assurdi, davvero fuori dal mondo, siglati con giocatori altrettanto fuori dal mondo. Forse i contratti non dovrebbe più gestirli.

Se poi i cinesi o il Thailandese arrivano al Milan con il diktat ''No a spese folli. Progetto di cinque anni. Investiremo sui giovani e bla bla'' Galliani, così come qualsiasi altra figura sportiva, non servirebbe a nulla. Perché tanto non cambierebbe niente da adesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se resta Galliani, rimane anche Pippo



E' un buon modo per saltare per aria già a Ottobre.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Aprile 2015)

*Galliani resta anche con la nuova proprietà? *

Di regola, quando una società viene acquistata, i nuovi proprietari mettono loro figure nei posti chiave. 
Anche perchè, di solito, li hanno già a disposizione e li conoscono per competenza e professionalità
Nel caso ci comprassero i cinesi, non ci sarebbero figure altamente professionali dal punto di vista tecnico anche se si vocifera di Lippi e relativo staff di scouting. Quindi potrebbero essere propensi a mantenere pro tempore l'attuale struttura tecnica (Galliani). Non hanno molta scelta, semplicemente. 
Sotto il profilo finanziario, invece, non avrebbero problemi. Ci dovrebbe essere un loro Amministratore.
Questa la soluzione più logica.
Nel caso, invece, che entri in gioco Mr Bee, al di là delle dichiarazioni giornalAistiche su Maldini, Klopp e compagnia cantante, fate voi: io mi rifiuto di prenderla in considerazione perchè so già come andrà a finire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2015)

galliani quando ci sono i soldi sa come si costruisce una squadra per vincere


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> galliani quando ci sono i soldi sa come si costruisce una squadra per vincere



Però in un milan ambizioso e coi soldi ci verrebbe chiunque.

Io preferirei galliani fuori .


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Però in un milan ambizioso e coi soldi ci verrebbe chiunque.
> 
> Io preferirei galliani fuori .



ma l'amministratore delegato per me conta, secondo me se galliani fosse stato al psg o al city queste due squadre qua sarebbero state più competitive in europa..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma l'amministratore delegato per me conta, secondo me se galliani fosse stato al psg o al city queste due squadre qua sarebbero state più competitive in europa..



C era un periodo che la pensavo come te...ora invece galliani non lo digerisco più,lo vedo vecchio e senza un briciolo di conoscenza calcistica.Siamo il Milan e abbiamo molte bandiere che potrebbero tornare ed avere un ruolo nella nuova società,anche di immagine....
Galliani non ci serve se davvero avremo i soldi e la voglia di tornare competitivi.
più ci stacchiamo dal vecchio corso meglio é sul piano dirigenziale ....


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> C era un periodo che la pensavo come te...ora invece galliani non lo digerisco più,lo vedo vecchio e senza un briciolo di conoscenza calcistica.Siamo il Milan e abbiamo molte bandiere che potrebbero tornare ed avere un ruolo nella nuova società,anche di immagine....
> Galliani non ci serve se davvero avremo i soldi e la voglia di tornare competitivi.
> più ci stacchiamo dal vecchio corso meglio é sul piano dirigenziale ....



boh, i dubbi su galliani ce li ho anche io ultimamente


----------



## Pivellino (24 Aprile 2015)

C'è una cosa che però non capisco, nonostante io ami Maldini e quello che ha rappresentato .... per quale motivo dovrebbe essere in grado di "gestire" il Milan diventandone AD? Che esperienze ha in merito?
Sicuramente sa di calcio come un Boban o un Adani, ma fare l'amministratore delegato mi pare una cosa diversa.
Dunque a mio avviso lui può entrare in uno staff dirigenziale con compiti di immagine, di supporto in area tecnica, con il limite poi di capire chi ci sarà in panchina.
Non trovo un solo motivo (ahimè) per non pensare che Galliani resti un periodo variabile ancora in sella.
A meno che non arrivi un tipo alla Leonardo.
Ecco questa cosa mi piacerebbe.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che però non capisco, nonostante io ami Maldini e quello che ha rappresentato .... per quale motivo dovrebbe essere in grado di "gestire" il Milan diventandone AD? Che esperienze ha in merito?
> Sicuramente sa di calcio come un Boban o un Adani, ma fare l'amministratore delegato mi pare una cosa diversa.
> Dunque a mio avviso lui può entrare in uno staff dirigenziale con compiti di immagine, di supporto in area tecnica, con il limite poi di capire chi ci sarà in panchina.
> Non trovo un solo motivo (ahimè) per non pensare che Galliani resti un periodo variabile ancora in sella.
> ...



Nessuna testata giornalistica ha mai parlato di Maldini AD e credo anche nessun utente. Forse ti confondi con Direttore Tecnico


----------



## Pivellino (24 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nessuna testata giornalistica ha mai parlato di Maldini AD e credo anche nessun utente. Forse ti confondi con Direttore Tecnico



Può essere, ma che vuol dire Direttore Tecnico?
Di che si dovrebbe occupare?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma che vuol dire Direttore Tecnico?
> Di che si dovrebbe occupare?



Dovrebbe essere una specie di responsabile-supervisore-coordinatore. Tipo un collegamento tra squadra e dirigenza, un po' come Paratici alla Juve, insomma. Potrebbe aiutare l'allenatore o il DS e gli osservatori.
Queste poi sono le voci... può anche darsi che ricoprirà solo un ruolo di rappresentanza. 
Ma come AD la nuova proprietà metterà sicuramente un uomo di loro fiducia, sempre che riescano a schiodare i bulloni che tengono Galliani inchiodato alla poltrona.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere una specie di responsabile-supervisore-coordinatore. Tipo un collegamento tra squadra e dirigenza, un po' come Paratici alla Juve, insomma. Potrebbe aiutare l'allenatore o il DS e gli osservatori.
> Queste poi sono le voci... può anche darsi che ricoprirà solo un ruolo di rappresentanza.
> Ma come AD la nuova proprietà metterà sicuramente un uomo di loro fiducia, sempre che riescano a schiodare i bulloni che tengono Galliani inchiodato alla poltrona.



Per come lo metti è una figura di supporto di consulenza, di raccordo..... cioè uno che non conta una beneamata mazza.
Non credo accetterebbe.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Però in un milan ambizioso e coi soldi ci verrebbe chiunque.
> 
> Io preferirei galliani fuori .



Ci sono mille motivi per cui vorrei Galliani fuori dal Milan, e lo dico da sempre nel forum, però non puoi dire che coi soldi viene chiunque, anche perchè non credo che all'inizio coi cinesi avremo un budget illimitato come ce lo hanno e ce lo hanno avuto PSG e City, e quindi un uomo che conosce tutti i procuratori del mondo e persino il pro-zio di ogni presidente servirebbe fidati, per esempio per fare affari con un Real che ha molti giocatori in vetrina che non giocano, l'amicizia con Perez potrebbe essere importante in questo senso . Chiaro poi che per quanto riguarda le altre cose sciagurate fatte in questi anni dal Gallo, sono il PRIMO a dire che ha sbagliato


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono mille motivi per cui vorrei Galliani fuori dal Milan, e lo dico da sempre nel forum, però non puoi dire che coi soldi viene chiunque, anche perchè non credo che all'inizio coi cinesi avremo un budget illimitato come ce lo hanno e ce lo hanno avuto PSG e City, e quindi un uomo che conosce tutti i procuratori del mondo e persino il pro-zio di ogni presidente servirebbe fidati, per esempio per fare affari con un Real che ha molti giocatori in vetrina che non giocano, l'amicizia con Perez potrebbe essere importante in questo senso . Chiaro poi che per quanto riguarda le altre cose sciagurate fatte in questi anni dal Gallo, sono il PRIMO a dire che ha sbagliato



L arsenal con i soldi si è preso ozil come scarto del real noi con l amicizia di galliani kaka.
Poi vero ha portato diego lopez ma pure mille zavorre come essien costant matri con i suoi procuratori ...e abbiamo sfiorato okaka e a sua detta Eto'o.
Su una cosa hanno tutti ragione,il Milan era Silvio Berlusconi,seguiva la squadra da tifoso all inizio e orchestrava il lavoro di galliani.
Ora senza berlusca non ha motivo di esistere nemmeno galliani.
Ha enormi responsabilità per lo stato attuale del Milan.GEstione imbarazzante.merita l esonero da anni quanto allegri ed inzaghi.
Galliani fuori dal milan.

Poi riguardo al Psg e city li nessuno ci andava perché non avevano una storia e un blasone ,oltre all handicap di un campionato ridicolo come quello francese!ma l unica cosa che al milan non manca di certo é il nome e la storia,torniamo a spendere e tutti vorranno giocare da noi,anche perché se spendi non hai un pagliaccio in panchina ma un grande allenatore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2015)

Mah...se i cinesi hanno voglia di spendere i big money,Galliani va bene,non scherziamo. Lavora malissimo quando ha un budget pari a zero,ma quando ha a disposizione un budget decente fa degli ottimi mercati. L'ultima volta che abbiamo speso qualcosina abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto,dopotutto.
Non mi sembra che gli AD delle altre squadre europee siano più competenti. Io non vorrei mai quello sveglione che ha speso 60 milioni per David Luiz,per dire. O quello del City,che ha regalato Tevez alla Juve (grazie Barbara  ) e finisce sempre agli ottavi di CL.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ricordate quando Galliani era a un passo dalle dimissioni? Davanti alle telecamere aveva fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo, ne aveva dette di tante, insomma... era andato fuori di testa.
> Ora che ci si avvicina alla cessione della società, sembra estremamente tranquillo. Quando gli chiedono qualcosa, risponde elogiando Berlusconi o dicendo che non può dire nulla.
> Insomma, a me sembra uno che oltre a essere intenzionato a restare inchiodato alla poltrona, ha pure ricevuto rassicurazioni in questo senso.
> 
> Mia onesta opinione: Galliani che fa ancora il despota anche con la nuova proprietà sarebbe come spararsi nei piedi.



io spero con tutto il cuore che se va! con o senza soldi, Galliani é uno dei mali di questo milan!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah...se i cinesi hanno voglia di spendere i big money,Galliani va bene,non scherziamo. Lavora malissimo quando ha un budget pari a zero,ma quando ha a disposizione un budget decente fa degli ottimi mercati. L'ultima volta che abbiamo speso qualcosina abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto,dopotutto.
> Non mi sembra che gli AD delle altre squadre europee siano più competenti. Io non vorrei mai quello sveglione che ha speso 60 milioni per David Luiz,per dire. O quello del City,che ha regalato Tevez alla Juve (grazie Barbara  ) e finisce sempre agli ottavi di CL.



nella gestione dei contratti è pessimo. 
e in quanto al mercato, temo che in fatto di conoscenze sia rimasto al palo, ci affidiamo sempre ai soliti 2-3 procuratori di turno, e non per una questione di risparmio, anzi, quei pochi soldi spesi in questi anni, li hanno scialacquati in cessi, tutti abbastanza cari rispetto al loro reale valore (vedi matri a 12 mln).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nella gestione dei contratti è pessimo.
> e in quanto al mercato, temo che in fatto di conoscenze sia rimasto al palo, ci affidiamo sempre ai soliti 2-3 procuratori di turno, e non per una questione di risparmio, anzi, quei pochi soldi spesi in questi anni, li hanno scialacquati in cessi, tutti abbastanza cari rispetto al loro reale valore (vedi matri a 12 mln).



E vabbè oh,ma alla fine non possiamo rimproverarlo per tutta la vita per Matri. In quella sessione potevamo prendere Tevez,ma siamo rimasti fregati per l'ostruzionismo del nostro presidente. Quando hai il mercato bloccato fino a fine agosto perché Berlusconi non ti permette di comprare nessuno,se prima non ti sei qualificato in Champions nel 99% dei casi ti arriva una pippa simile.

A me comunque il mercato estivo non è dispiaciuto: Menez,Bonaventura (ah si,c'è la questione Biabiany,yawn) e Diego Lopez sono ottimi giocatori. Peccato solo per l'allenatore.

Io comunque ricordo che l'ultima volte che ebbe un budget decente,neanche altissimo,abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto e ha messo su uno squadrone.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E vabbè oh,ma alla fine non possiamo rimproverarlo per tutta la vita per Matri. In quella sessione potevamo prendere Tevez,ma siamo rimasti fregati per l'ostruzionismo del nostro presidente. Quando hai il mercato bloccato fino a fine agosto perché Berlusconi non ti permette di comprare nessuno,se prima non ti sei qualificato in Champions nel 99% dei casi ti arriva una pippa simile.
> 
> A me comunque il mercato estivo non è dispiaciuto: Menez,Bonaventura (ah si,c'è la questione Biabiany,yawn) e Diego Lopez sono ottimi giocatori. Peccato solo per l'allenatore.
> 
> Io comunque ricordo che l'ultima volte che ebbe un budget decente,neanche altissimo,abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto e ha messo su uno squadrone.



ma infatti non nego questo, galliani con i soldi è una cosa, galliani senza soldi è un'altra. 

e siccome penso che non ci lascerà a breve, speriamo che almeno il mercato dell'estate che viene lo faccia con un bel gruzzoletto cinese in mano. 
spero solo che la sparata sul milan di italiani non si avveri (qualcuno di decente si può anche prendere, ma ci sono anche altri mercati interessanti).


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2015)

Da quello che si sente\legge questo fenomeno rimarrebbe con tutte le possibili cordate


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah...se i cinesi hanno voglia di spendere i big money,Galliani va bene,non scherziamo. Lavora malissimo quando ha un budget pari a zero,ma quando ha a disposizione un budget decente fa degli ottimi mercati. L'ultima volta che abbiamo speso qualcosina abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto,dopotutto.
> Non mi sembra che gli AD delle altre squadre europee siano più competenti. Io non vorrei mai quello sveglione che ha speso 60 milioni per David Luiz,per dire. O quello del City,che ha regalato Tevez alla Juve (grazie Barbara  ) e finisce sempre agli ottavi di CL.



Noi abbiamo regalato ibra al Psg...e kaka venduto solo per 65 milioni quando dopo due settimane Ronaldo arrivò a Madrid per 90!
Tevez alla Juve é costato quanto a noi Matri,anzi glielo abbiamo finanziato noi.a gennaio l anno prima lo doveva prendere per 35 milioni ,.con la cessione di pato non alle briciole con cui andò ai gobbi l estate.
Balotelli é stata l unica trattativa dove non abbiamo perso per fortuna .Noi rinnoviamo ad abate per non perderlo a zero e poi lasciamo Pirlo all ultimo anno a parametro zero.Gli altri cessi che abbiamo preso poi meglio non nominarli.LA squadra numericamente più numerosa,con una qualità bassissima e con il monte ingaggi più alto della seria A!non scherziamo!!
Il real il barca il city psg loro controllano il mercato,non credo proprio che galliani sarebbe riuscito a prendere certi giocatori a prezzi più bassi...quando Berlusconi voleva un giocatore aveva in mano sempre l assegno più alto.
Galliani se proprio proprio lo terrei con una presenza di un nuovo ds ,che gli dica voglio questo ē quest altro ma non certo a prendere decisioni su chi sarà l allenatore o sulla squadra.é pessimo ragazzi,lo abbiamo visto in questi anni...non ha il minimo di conoscenza calcistica.ho trovato più nomi di giovani di prospettiva qui che nelle sue dichiarazioni tra giugno e agosto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti non nego questo, galliani con i soldi è una cosa, galliani senza soldi è un'altra.
> 
> e siccome penso che non ci lascerà a breve, speriamo che almeno il mercato dell'estate che viene lo faccia con un bel gruzzoletto cinese in mano.
> spero solo che la sparata sul milan di italiani non si avveri (qualcuno di decente si può anche prendere, ma ci sono anche altri mercati interessanti).



La storia del Milan di italiani è una fantasia malata di Berlusconi,se gli tolgono i poteri decisionali finisce tutto.



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> kaka venduto solo per 65 milioni



LoL,è stato uno dei più grandi pacchi della storia del calcio,tra un po' dirai che è stato furbo Perez a spendere così poco.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La storia del Milan di italiani è una fantasia malata di Berlusconi,se gli tolgono i poteri decisionali finisce tutto.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL,è stato uno dei più grandi pacchi della storia del calcio,tra un po' dirai che è stato furbo Perez a spendere così poco.



Pochi mesi prima il city aveva offeto 120 milioni se non erro.
Se poi a Madrid É stato un pacco non é stato per merito della lungimiranza di galliani ,come non lo é stato un certo pacco chiamato shevchenko.
Per me storia che galliani coi soldi é ancora,dico ancora ,il migliore é ormai una leggenda metropolitana....poi se resta,almeno qualcuno sarà contento.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Pochi mesi prima il city aveva offeto 120 milioni se non erro.



Mi pare che sia stato Kakà a rifiutare l'offerta,non Galliani.



> Se poi a Madrid É stato un pacco non é stato per merito della lungimiranza di galliani



Che doveva fargli,spezzargli le gambe?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi pare che sia stato Kakà a rifiutare l'offerta,non Galliani.
> 
> 
> 
> Che doveva fargli,spezzargli le gambe?



Si ma il city aveva fissato un prezzo no?...
gennaio accettata l offerta per 120 e a giugno per la metà...esistono anche le contropartite ,è il real é famoso per avere grandi giocatori in esubero...chiedi all Inter nell anno del triplete....
Comunque galliani rimarrà molto probabilmente ,quindi ne riparleremo quando o se avrà portato qualcuno di decente...per ricostruire quello che ha distrutto in questi anni ci vorranno vagonate di milioni .
Per me,anche solo l uomo galliani con i suoi traffici ,le sue amicizie ,i suoi teatrini e prese per il fondelli non dovrebbe entrare nel milan del nuovo corso.
Se a te fa piacere averlo,pace amico ,per il bene del Milan spero che faccia qualcosa di buono ma per me resta un cancro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Si ma il city aveva fissato un prezzo no?...
> gennaio accettata l offerta per 120 e a giugno per la metà...esistono anche le contropartite ,è il real é famoso per avere grandi giocatori in esubero...chiedi all Inter nell anno del triplete....
> Comunque galliani rimarrà molto probabilmente ,quindi ne riparleremo quando o se avrà portato qualcuno di decente...per ricostruire quello che ha distrutto in questi anni ci vorranno vagonate di milioni .
> Per me,anche solo l uomo galliani con i suoi traffici ,le sue amicizie ,i suoi teatrini e prese per il fondelli non dovrebbe entrare nel milan del nuovo corso.



Non ci avevano offerto 120 milioni,e comunque non funziona così. I prezzi sono determinati da diverse cose (tra cui la volontà del giocatore,il quale voleva solo il Real Madrid,e la necessità di venderlo per ripianare il buco del bilancio). 
Rimane il fatto che di quei 60 milioni,abbiamo potuti reinvestirne solo 15: è obbiettivamente impossibile attrezzare una squadra forte,se tutte le volte che vendi un giocatore puoi reinvestire meno di un terzo del ricavato.



> Se a te fa piacere averlo,pace amico ,per il bene del Milan spero che faccia qualcosa di buono ma per me resta un cancro.


Io non lo stimo affatto e personalmente non capisco perché ogni dia l'impressione di essere un suo sostenitore. Dico solo che ha molte attenuanti,tra cui un budget pari a zero e un presidente che rema contro. E che bisogna sostituirlo con un dirigente vincente,mentre le alternative che propone Mr.Lee sono agghiaccianti. Possiamo davvero rimpiazzarlo con Pablo Dana? Chi cacchio è questo Dana? Io conosco solo Dana Vespoli,la pornostar


----------



## Dapone (26 Aprile 2015)

Sebbene non lo tollero più nemmeno io, se Gallina è il prezzo da pagare pur di levarci dalle scatole Silvio e Pippa (perché con la nuova società non credo voglia tenersi sta zavorra), ben contento di tenermi cravatta gialla.

Secondo me qualche cartuccia da sparare ancora ce l'ha.

Ovvio che preferisco Sabatini, per dire un nome.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Da quello che si sente\legge questo fenomeno rimarrebbe con tutte le possibili cordate



si sapeva, almeno anche solo una stagione in più, come per un passaggio di consegne. 

con tutti i contatti che ha fra procuratori, presidenti, ecc....può tornare utile, soprattutto se quest'estate dovranno fare un mercato un po' di fretta.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non ci avevano offerto 120 milioni,e comunque non funziona così. I prezzi sono determinati da diverse cose (tra cui la volontà del giocatore,il quale voleva solo il Real Madrid,e la necessità di venderlo per ripianare il buco del bilancio).
> Rimane il fatto che di quei 60 milioni,abbiamo potuti reinvestirne solo 15: è obbiettivamente impossibile attrezzare una squadra forte,se tutte le volte che vendi un giocatore puoi reinvestire meno di un terzo del ricavato.
> 
> 
> Io non lo stimo affatto e personalmente non capisco perché ogni dia l'impressione di essere un suo sostenitore. Dico solo che ha molte attenuanti,tra cui un budget pari a zero e un presidente che rema contro. E che bisogna sostituirlo con un dirigente vincente,mentre le alternative che propone Mr.Lee sono agghiaccianti. Possiamo davvero rimpiazzarlo con Pablo Dana? Chi cacchio è questo Dana? Io conosco solo Dana Vespoli,la pornostar



Be se vai su Google e cerchi city 120 milioni per kaka ne trovi di articoli...io no faccio parte della società e quindi aprendo ciò che leggo.poi se l offerta é una bufala non l ho certo scritta io.
So che la volontà del giocatore é fondamentale ,io dico che per me si poteva ricavare di più dalla sua cessione...un pallone d oro,il simbolo del Brasile e del Milan all epoca non il primo giocatorino...comunque questo é quello che imputo meno a galliani.
Io dico che Berlusconi per questioni finanziarie ha chiuso i rubinetti ma galliani ,al quale ë stata affidata la gestione della squadra ,non é stato in grado di svolgere al meglio il suo compito.é inutile che sto a dire lo schifo che ha fatto ,ne parliamo ogni giorno...ma non puoi dirmi non si può costruire una squadra forte con 1/4 dei ricavati....mentre il psg prendeva verratti,la Roma strootman,la Juve vidal ,e le altre squadre gente di prospettiva come eriksen e pogba noi andavamo a contattare gli essien i costant i ze Roberto e compagnia bella!
In più preteggevano all infinito,anche al cospetto di risultati scandalosi allenatorie da esonerare!!abbiamo buttato nel cesso due stagioni!!!due anni di Europa perchè galliani voleva avere un burattino in panchina!!io se ho i soldi??me lo facciò da solo il mercato.non Riesco ad appoggiarlo mi dispiace.troppo facile crearsi la fama quando c e dietro zio paperone e sparire quando le cose vanno male.


----------



## Dapone (26 Aprile 2015)

Certo ha buttato via tanti sold (ma tanti)i...ma ha fatto anche tante plusvalenze. Una di queste è Kakà, che poteva essere venduto al doppio (forse), ma non c'ha ricavato mica due spicci. Poi si è intascato tutto Silvio. 

Il problema è tutto lì. Vendi e non investi.
Poi ti trovi a dover rovistare nell'immondizia dei parametri zero. Con le conseguenze che ci sono note.


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2015)

Il peggior dirigente del mondo , lui si ha rivinato quanto ha fatto di buono al Milan , è un totale incapace che si dovrebbe nascondere fino alla fine dei suoi giorni , se siamo messi così al 90 % è una sua responsabilita .


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2015)

71 anni.


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Aprile 2015)

ma chi e' il sano di mente che compra una società e lascia un ad al suo posto dopo i disastri economici che ha combinato? ma vi pare che i cinesi vogliano prendere il Milan per rimetterci tutti questi soldi e non essere neanche competitivi?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Be se vai su Google e cerchi city 120 milioni per kaka ne trovi di articoli...io no faccio parte della società e quindi aprendo ciò che leggo.poi se l offerta é una bufala non l ho certo scritta io.
> So che la volontà del giocatore é fondamentale ,io dico che per me si poteva ricavare di più dalla sua cessione...un pallone d oro,il simbolo del Brasile e del Milan all epoca non il primo giocatorino...comunque questo é quello che imputo meno a galliani.
> Io dico che Berlusconi per questioni finanziarie ha chiuso i rubinetti ma galliani ,al quale ë stata affidata la gestione della squadra ,non é stato in grado di svolgere al meglio il suo compito.é inutile che sto a dire lo schifo che ha fatto ,ne parliamo ogni giorno...ma non puoi dirmi non si può costruire una squadra forte con 1/4 dei ricavati....mentre il psg prendeva verratti,la Roma strootman,la Juve vidal ,e le altre squadre gente di prospettiva come eriksen e pogba noi andavamo a contattare gli essien i costant i ze Roberto e compagnia bella!
> In più preteggevano all infinito,anche al cospetto di risultati scandalosi allenatorie da esonerare!!abbiamo buttato nel cesso due stagioni!!!due anni di Europa perchè galliani voleva avere un burattino in panchina!!io se ho i soldi??me lo facciò da solo il mercato.non Riesco ad appoggiarlo mi dispiace.troppo facile crearsi la fama quando c e dietro zio paperone e sparire quando le cose vanno male.



Eh già,Essien è costato quanto Vidal o Verratti,lo sanno tutti


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non lo stimo affatto e personalmente non capisco perché ogni dia l'impressione di essere un suo sostenitore. Dico solo che ha molte attenuanti,tra cui un budget pari a zero e un presidente che rema contro. E che bisogna sostituirlo con un dirigente vincente,mentre le alternative che propone Mr.Lee sono agghiaccianti. Possiamo davvero rimpiazzarlo con Pablo Dana? Chi cacchio è questo Dana? Io conosco solo Dana Vespoli,la pornostar



E' vero, ha sicuramente delle attenuanti: in primis la mancanza di un budget adeguato per il mercato, che spesso ha costretto Galliani a scelte fantasiose.

Però ha anche molte colpe: potrei elencare i rinnovi folli, uno per tutti: quello di Muntari;

potrei citare gli acquisti insensati, fatti solo per compiacere gli amici procuratori: Bocchetti e Zaccardo ad. es.

la figuraccia fatta con Tevez (che non tradisce), i 12 mln spesi per Matri... 

il lievitare dei costi ecc.

Ma soprattutto imputo a Galliani il non saper lavorare in team: non esiste nessuna, e ripeto nessuna, società, o meglio SPA, dove l'ad faccia tutto: marketing, mercato, gestione tecnica, rapporti con la squadra, ecc: 

per capirci: è un po' come se Marchionne pretendesse di imporre al direttore della produzione i macchinari; al responsabile marketing le strategie commerciali; al direttore del personale i parametri per le assunzioni; ecc. anche chi non ha studiato economia aziendale sa bene che una società gestita così andrà male.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' vero, ha sicuramente delle attenuanti: in primis la mancanza di un budget adeguato per il mercato, che spesso ha costretto Galliani a scelte fantasiose.
> 
> Però ha anche molte colpe: potrei elencare i rinnovi folli, uno per tutti: quello di Muntari;
> 
> ...



Ma Bocchetti,Zaccardo o Muntari sono cavolate spiacevoli,ma non errori macroscopici per cui una persona debba correre nuda per strada urlando "OMFG I SOLDI CI SONOH,MA VENGONO SPESI MALEH!11!". A leggere certi commenti,sembra quasi che il Milan avesse le risorse economiche per prendere contemporaneamente Strootman,Verratti,Fabregas,Vidal,Pogba ed Eriksen,ma poi tutti i soldi sono finiti per "pakare le mazzette ai prokuratori amici di Kalliani e prendere Birsah!1!1".
I veri errori sono il mancato rinnovo di Pirlo,o,per guardare alle altre squadre,la cessione di Coutinho o 80 milioni spesi per arrivare dietro la Lazio e prendere 7 pere dal Bayern.

Solo Matri è stato una boiata pazzesca,quello è vero. 
Comunque,non si occupa più di marketing. L'abbiamo rimpiazzato con una tipa che ha la laurea triennale in filosofia. A proposito: non c'è nessuna SPA dove il calciomercato viene dettato dalle storie d'amore della figlia del Presidente. Io non ce la vedo la figlia di Agnelli che dice al padre: "Ma lascia perdere l'acquisto di Tevez,che è brutto,e riscatta sexy Osvaldo,che è così cariiiino "

Aggiungo una cosa: i giocatori non basta prenderli,devi anche saperli tenere. Puoi anche avere un DS bravo che ti prende Pogba a zero,benissimo. Poi però arriva la prima offerta dello sceicco,e il Presidente si mette a pecora,perché "ci vuole rispetto per la crisih",poi si mangia i soldi per coprire i debiti della Fininvest e ti permette ti reinvestire un quarto del ricavato. Che cosa hai risolto?

Il problema alla base è che il Presidente,dal 2009 in poi,ha scelto il modello Udinese. Se avessimo un AD/DS più bravo,avremmo semplicemente un Presidente con più soldi in banca,e non una squadra più forte.

Noi tra un Traorè e l'altro,i campioni li avevamo. Ce li hanno fatti vendere,si sono intascati tutto e hanno detto "E adesso arrangiatevi".


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Bocchetti,Zaccardo o Muntari sono cavolate spiacevoli,ma non errori macroscopici per cui una persona debba correre nuda per strada urlando "OMFG I SOLDI CI SONOH,MA VENGONO SPESI MALEH!11!". A leggere certi commenti,sembra quasi che il Milan avesse le risorse economiche per prendere contemporaneamente Strootman,Verratti,Fabregas,Vidal,Pogba ed Eriksen,ma poi tutti i soldi sono finiti per "pakare le mazzette ai prokuratori amici di Kalliani e prendere Birsah!1!1".
> I veri errori sono il mancato rinnovo di Pirlo,o,per guardare alle altre squadre,la cessione di Coutinho o 80 milioni spesi per arrivare dietro la Lazio e prendere 7 pere dal Bayern.
> 
> Solo Matri è stato una boiata pazzesca,quello è vero.
> Comunque,non si occupa più di marketing. L'abbiamo rimpiazzato con una tipa che ha la laurea triennale in filosofia. A proposito: non c'è nessuna SPA dove il calciomercato viene dettato dalle storie d'amore della figlia del Presidente. Io non ce la vedo la figlia di Agnelli che dice al padre: "Ma lascia perdere l'acquisto di Tevez,che è brutto,e riscatta sexy Osvaldo,che è così cariiiino "



Beh l'affare Tevez-Pato fallì anche perché Berlusca non volle mettere la differenza.

Galliani partecipa eccome agli eventi di marketing...

Ti sei scordato di citare l'ingaggio di Inzaghi e il vergognoso trattamento riservato a Seedorf.

E comunque se una squadra che ha il 2° fatturato resta per due anni di fila fuori dalle coppe di qualcuno deve essere colpa, ed essendo Galliani il vero tuttofare è ovvio che le colpe maggiori siano le sue, *non solo sue, ma Soprattutto sue*.

Infine: Basta vedere gli ultimi due bilanci per capire come, al di là di considerazioni tecniche, che sono opinabili, la gestione economica del Milan sia stata veramente folle, e le cifre, ahinoi, non sono opinabili.


----------



## bmb (26 Aprile 2015)

Un anno di tempo per dimostrare se è ancora in grado di combinare qualcosa di buono con un po' di liquidità a disposizione. Poi via.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh l'affare Tevez-Pato fallì anche perché Berlusca non volle mettere la differenza.
> 
> Galliani partecipa eccome agli eventi di marketing...
> 
> ...



Ma infatti, ma quali errori microscopici. Questo porterebbe al fallimento qualsiasi azienda.

Seedorf chiamato mentre giocava, silurato dopo 6 mesi in maniera vergognosa e umiliante (uova al tegamino, eccetera eccetera).
Ha scelto Inzaghi che si è dimostrato il peggior allenatore della storia del calcio. (Roba di poco conto, eh?)
Riprestato Matri ai gobbi!!!! (probabilmente anche con partecipazione all'ingaggio!)
Unico genio a pagare un giocatore al Parma, 3 milioni a loro e triennale a quella mezza tacca di Paletta...
Dice "EHhh ma io se vado a Madrid e a Barcellona, mi aprono le prote" e la gente dietro "sisisi, Galliani ci serve perchè lui tratta con tutti"... ah, e in una sessione estiva e una invernale, l'unico centrocampista di ruolo che è riuscito a prendere è stato un ragazzino sciancato dal Chelsea? 
E, per concludere, la figuraccia incredibile delle linee di campo e della regia delle partite.

Ma, appunto, basterebbe ricordare che il Milan fattura tipo 250 milioni l'anno ed è sempre in passivo, con una squadra sempre più scarsa e con risultati sempre peggiori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh l'affare Tevez-Pato fallì anche perché Berlusca non volle mettere la differenza.
> 
> Galliani partecipa eccome agli eventi di marketing...
> 
> ...



No,è saltato perché la Presidentessa non voleva che Sexy Patatino fosse ceduto per Tevez.

Comunque,il risultato economico non può che essere questo. Quando chiudi i rubinetti,vendi un fenomeno ogni due-tre anni,non investi niente e hai pure un Presidente bipolare puoi solo fare questa fine. 
La Roma l'anno scorso aveva più o meno il nostro fatturato,e lo stesso monte ingaggi: dove sono saltati gli 80 milioni per il calciomercato? 

La verità è che se vuoi vincere (almeno in Italia) ci vuole una proprietà che metta i soldi (di tasca sua,senza dire "eh ma prima vendi 10 giocatori"),e che possa resistere alle offerte degli sceicchi (è tutto inutile,se prendi un giocatore forte e dopo un anno ti metti a pecora alla prima offerta).

Io personalmente non ho dubbi tra chi abbia le maggiori colpe,tra proprietà e dirigenza. E onestamente non capisco perché sembra quasi che "i soldi ci sono e sono tantissimi,ma vengono spesi male". Ma allora perché la gente spera con tutto il cuore che il Milan passi ai cinesi? Dopotutto il povero Silvio non ha colpe,con un altro dirigente al posto di Galliani saremmo più forti della Juve.

Sull'ingaggio di Inzaghi e sul trattamento riservato a Seedorf hai assolutamente ragione,ma per il resto trovo onestamente stucchevoli i post del tipo: "Eh con lo stipendio di Essien e Muntari prendevi Fabregas!111!111!".


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Bocchetti,Zaccardo o Muntari sono cavolate spiacevoli,ma non errori macroscopici per cui una persona debba correre nuda per strada urlando "OMFG I SOLDI CI SONOH,MA VENGONO SPESI MALEH!11!". A leggere certi commenti,sembra quasi che il Milan avesse le risorse economiche per prendere contemporaneamente Strootman,Verratti,Fabregas,Vidal,Pogba ed Eriksen,ma poi tutti i soldi sono finiti per "pakare le mazzette ai prokuratori amici di Kalliani e prendere Birsah!1!1".
> I veri errori sono il mancato rinnovo di Pirlo,o,per guardare alle altre squadre,la cessione di Coutinho o 80 milioni spesi per arrivare dietro la Lazio e prendere 7 pere dal Bayern.
> 
> Solo Matri è stato una boiata pazzesca,quello è vero.
> ...



Ma basta con la scusa del non ci sono soldi.
Che Berlusconi abbia chiuso il portafoglio è assolutamente vero..ma che quei pochi soldi che ci sono vengono totalmente spesi senza senso lo si può dire?

Matri a 12 milioni
Torres a 16 milioni in due anni
Pazzini a 8/10 milioni
10 trequartisti/esterni in rosa
8 centrali (mexes zapata rami Alex zaccardo blocchetti bonera paletta)
le varie tasse dei procuratori come Emanuelson
I giovani spacciati per fenomeni che non hanno mai visto il campo una volta 
Le operazioni parametro zero essien et simila
I continui rinnovi a inutili come muntari

Per il mio cuore meglio fermarsi qui, e chissà come andrà con il fenomeno cerci o con destro..

L'unico buono è stato Bonaventura, che guarda caso è stato offerto dall'atalanta l'ultima sera del mercato e che Galliani manco sapeva esistesse.

Berlusconi ha grandissime colpe, ma galliani ha la colpa di buttar via i pochi soldi che ci sono.
Perché oltre ai cartellini esistono anche gli ingaggi, e noi siamo proprio bravi a iper valutarli :sizi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Torres a 16 milioni in due anni



Mi sono fermato qui. Si vabbè,a 'sto punto diciamo che è costato 100 milioni. 150,tra cene a Giannino e mazzette dei procuratori.


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato qui. Si vabbè,a 'sto punto diciamo che è costato 100 milioni. 150,tra cene a Giannino e mazzette dei procuratori.



Ah quante argomentazioni, segno evidentemente della profondità del discorso e del l'assoluta capacità di comprendere il testo
Comunque sentiamo, secondo te quanto è costato?!

Operazione straordinaria, ovviamente, grazie re Adriano


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato qui. Si vabbè,a 'sto punto diciamo che è costato 100 milioni. 150,tra cene a Giannino e mazzette dei procuratori.



Torres ha un ingaggio di piu o meno 4 millioni netti.
Quindi 8 per ogni anno.
Quindi 16 per due anni.

Serve altro ?

E colpa di Berlusconi se non siamo competitivi con le big europee... ma e TOTALMENTE COLPA DI GALLIANI se non siamo nemmeno competitivi in Italia.

Prendiamo 250 mln... e lui ne spende pure di piu... per una rosa SCANDALOSA.
Per essere competitivi (non dico per vincere il campionato, ma almeno per giocarsi fino a l'ultimo un piazzamento in champions) in serie A non bisogna spendere 100 mln a l'anno.
La Lazio per esempio non spende tutti quei soldi... stessa cosa per la Fiorentina o per tutte le altre... a parte Juve e Roma.

Galliani e un incompetente... "la figura del DS e superata"... solo per questo merita la gallera.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ah quante argomentazioni.
> Comunque sentiamo, quanto è costato?
> Operazione straordinaria, ovviamente.



Una cifra inestimabile,probabilmente senza il suo arrivo avremmo potuto acquistare Luis Suarez,Falcao,Lewandowski e Benatia. 
Sicuramente la colpa non è del povero Silvio,che si è intascato i 20 milioni di Balotelli e ha detto "Puppaaa! Prendete qualche fesso a parametro zero e arrangiatevi! Ops,che sbadato,quei 20 milioni che la Fininvest doveva al Milan non esistono. :3"




Djici ha scritto:


> Torres ha un ingaggio di piu o meno 4 millioni netti.
> Quindi 8 per ogni anno.
> Quindi 16 per due anni.
> 
> Serve altro ?



Mi pare che lo abbiamo ceduto all'Atletico Madrid in cambio di Cerci (che sta facendo male,è vero,ma io dico che l'anno prossimo con un altro allenatore potrà dire la sua).



Djici ha scritto:


> La Lazio per esempio non spende tutti quei soldi... stessa cosa per la Fiorentina o per tutte le altre... a parte Juve e Roma.



Infatti la Fiorentina (che comunque ha speso più di noi in estate,eh) non vince uno Scudetto dal 630 avanti Cristo,e la Lazio è arrivata davanti a noi 3 volte negli ultimi 20 anni,probabilmente .


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Una cifra inestimabile,probabilmente senza il suo arrivo avremmo potuto acquistare Luis Suarez,Falcao,Lewandowski e Benatia.
> Sicuramente la colpa non è del povero Silvio,che si è intascato i 20 milioni di Balotelli e ha detto "Puppaaa! Prendete qualche fesso a parametro zero e arrangiatevi! Ops,che sbadato,quei 20 milioni che la Fininvest doveva al Milan non esistono. :3"





Guarda caso non ha risposto, ci riprovo: quanto è costato al Milan torres?


Evidentemente è difficile capire l'italiano.

Eppure l'ho scritto (e più volte) che le colpe sono di Berlusconi per aver chiuso i rubinetti.


Ma ANCHE di Galliani perché sul come spendere quelle briciole che abbiamo è lui che decide.

Oh grazie mio dio, re Adriano.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Guarda caso non ha risposto, ci riprovo: quanto è costato al Milan torres?
> 
> 
> Evidentemente è difficile capire l'italiano.
> ...



Io non ho nessun Re Dio,e trovo abbastanza stucchevole sinceramente il fatto che qui dentro se provi a dire qualcosa su Galliani diverso da "Kalliani kravatta-ciallah kankro senza l'acquisto di Cardacio prendavamo C.Ronaldoooh1!1!1",passi per fanboy. 

Torres lo abbiamo preso a zero e a gennaio c'è stato uno scambio di prestiti con Cerci. 




Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ma ANCHE di Galliani perché sul come spendere quelle briciole che abbiamo è lui che decide.


È questo il problema,che sono briciole.


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Torres ha un ingaggio di piu o meno 4 millioni netti.
> Quindi 8 per ogni anno.
> Quindi 16 per due anni.
> 
> ...




Perfetto.


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Torres lo abbiamo preso a zero




Torres a zero?

"Sorrido sempre ciao" cit.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> "Sorrido sempre ciao" cit.



Ciao Giuseppe Sapio


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

"Torres lo abbiamo preso a zero" 


ignorantia (legis) non excusat


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non ho nessun Re Dio,e trovo abbastanza stucchevole sinceramente il fatto che qui dentro se provi a dire qualcosa su Galliani diverso da "Kalliani kravatta-ciallah kankro senza l'acquisto di Cardacio prendavamo C.Ronaldoooh1!1!1",passi per fanboy.
> 
> Torres lo abbiamo preso a zero e a gennaio c'è stato uno scambio di prestiti con Cerci.
> 
> ...



Non ci prendi Cristiano Ronaldo, non ci prendi nessun fenomeno. Questo è appurato e nessuno lo sta dicendo, infatti.
Fai sarcasmo su cose che nessuno dice. 

Con quei soldi però ci prendevi davvero qualcuno utile alla causa. Sono 16 milioni, non bruscolini.
Bilancio in negativo di 90 milioni con un fatturato di 200-250 milioni, non ti sembra una roba da pazzi? Cioè, io solo a pensarci mi si gonfiano le vene.

Bisogna ammettere che Galliani è strafinito e negli ultimi anni non ne ha azzeccata mezza. Un dirigente che preferisce puntare su Traorè piuttosto che Pogba, per esempio, va silurato a calci seduta stante.
Il bello è che poi ha 300 scusanti. Addirittura si incolpa Barbara Berlusconi che conta meno di 0. 
Barbara bloccò la cessione di Pato (chissà perchè poi Pato se ne andò in Brasile e loro stavano ancora assieme), Barbara ha impedito a Galliani di prendere Pogba perchè non voleva assistiti di Raiola al Milan (e infatti il Gallo non ha appena fatto un triennale a Abate che è nella scuderia di Raiola, nono).

Rendiamoci conto che abbiamo un monte ingaggi spaventoso e oltre a essere decimi, praticamente in una rosa di 400 giocatori se ne salvano tipo 2-3 (e parliamo di buoni giocatori, non di campioni).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fai sarcasmo su cose che nessuno dice.
> Barbara ha impedito a Galliani di prendere Pogba perchè non voleva assistiti di Raiola al Milan (e infatti il Gallo non ha appena fatto un triennale a Abate che è nella scuderia di Raiola, nono).



Beh,grazie per avermi accusato di fare sarcasmo su "cose che nessuno dice" e poi avermi messo in bocca una cosa che non ho mai detto. Cortesemente,quotami la parte in cui dico che "Barbara ha impedito a Galliani di prendere Pogba". Sono ANNI che attacco Galliani per il mancato acquisto di Galliani,e per aver detto quell'idiozia su "Niang che è costato meno di Pogba".
Guardate che marcate malissimo,se pensate che io sia il fanboy di Galliani che difende il suo eroe contro tutti e tutti.

Comunque non prendertela troppo,per Pogba. Pensa che noi l'avremmo venduto dopo un anno o due al massimo,per "il rispetto per la crisi","il buco nel bilancio","gli sceicchi con cui non si può competere",e avremmo reinvestito un terzo del ricavato.

Mettiamola così: io preferisco Richard Lee,la cricca dei cinesi e Galliani,piuttosto che Berlusconi che non venge e rimane al suo posto con BB come AD affiancata da un DS come Sogliano,e Galliani licenziato.


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ci prendi Cristiano Ronaldo, non ci prendi nessun fenomeno. Questo è appurato e nessuno lo sta dicendo, infatti.
> Fai sarcasmo su cose che nessuno dice.
> 
> Con quei soldi però ci prendevi davvero qualcuno utile alla causa. Sono 16 milioni, non bruscolini.
> ...



Quoto anche i punti.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Una cifra inestimabile,probabilmente senza il suo arrivo avremmo potuto acquistare Luis Suarez,Falcao,Lewandowski e Benatia.
> Sicuramente la colpa non è del povero Silvio,che si è intascato i 20 milioni di Balotelli e ha detto "Puppaaa! Prendete qualche fesso a parametro zero e arrangiatevi! Ops,che sbadato,quei 20 milioni che la Fininvest doveva al Milan non esistono. :3"
> 
> Infatti la Fiorentina (che comunque ha speso più di noi in estate,eh) non vince uno Scudetto dal 630 avanti Cristo,e la Lazio è arrivata davanti a noi 3 volte negli ultimi 20 anni,probabilmente .



1) con un vero DS non arrivava Lewa, Suarez o Benzema... ma magari arrivava qualcuno su cui puntare, anche se non di grandissimo nome... ma almeno NON STRAFINITO. Forse una scomessa, forse un giocatore solo _medio_ ma non certo l'Emerson delle attacanti 

2) la Fiorentina ha speso piu di noi in estate ma A BILANCIO non e in rosso come noi... strano... eppure hanno entrate ridicole in confronto alle nostre... e se ho parlato della Fiorentina e solo per dire che loro sono comunque competitivi in serie A, anzi, stanno pure in semifinale di EL...
Il discorso sul fatto che sono finiti 3 volte davanti a noi e RIDICOLO... e non ha nulla a che fare con il discorso che si stava facendo.
Allora puoi pure dire a chi parla del Chelsea come una grande squadra che e ridicolo perche poi alla fine hanno solo vinto la meta delle nostre champions dal 2003 ad oggi.

Berlusconi ha intascato i soldi di Balotelli perche deve comunque RIPIANARE OGNI ANNO il bilancio negativo del Milan.
Con questo non voglio difendere Berlusconi... (perche non serviamo piu al suo scopo politico, quindi ci sta lasciando morire) ma i soldi, in un modo o nel altro HA SEMPRE DOVUTO SPENDERLI.

Se io ogni anno devo ripianare 50 mln per vedere Birsa, Bonera, Bocchetti e Matri allora e pure lecito STANCARSI (sia chiaro che non sto dicendo che si e stancato per questo motivo, il motivo e solo l'inutilita politica).

Vediamo se Abramovich continua a spendere tutti quei soldi se poi con la maglia dei blues ci vede SCARSONI con ingaggi da TOP PLAYER.



3 domande, le stesse che avevo fatto a Renegade :

1) Perche non abbiamo un DS ?
2) Perche non abbiamo una rete di osservatori ?
3) Perche abbiamo costi di gestione piu alti di Real, Barca e Bayern messi assieme ?

La risposta a queste 3 domande e SCONTATA... vediamo se riesci a trovare scuse a Galliani.
Se mi rispondi a queste 3 domande poi te ne faccio altre 10 
Ma voglio risposte SINCERE... con ARGOMENTI.


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> 1) con un vero DS non arrivava Lewa, Suarez o Benzema... ma magari arrivava qualcuno su cui puntare, anche se non di grandissimo nome... ma almeno NON STRAFINITO. Forse una scomessa, forse un giocatore solo _medio_ ma non certo l'Emerson delle attacanti
> 
> 2) la Fiorentina ha speso piu di noi in estate ma A BILANCIO non e in rosso come noi... strano... eppure hanno entrate ridicole in confronto alle nostre... e se ho parlato della Fiorentina e solo per dire che loro sono comunque competitivi in serie A, anzi, stanno pure in semifinale di EL...
> Il discorso sul fatto che sono finiti 3 volte davanti a noi e RIDICOLO... e non ha nulla a che fare con il discorso che si stava facendo.
> ...



Esattamente parola per parola il mio pensiero .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con questo non voglio difendere Berlusconi...
> [...]deve comunque RIPIANARE OGNI ANNO il bilancio negativo del Milan.
> [...]i soldi, in un modo o nel altro HA SEMPRE DOVUTO SPENDERLI.
> [...]Se io ogni anno devo ripianare 50 mln per vedere Birsa, Bonera, Bocchetti e Matri allora e pure lecito STANCARSI
> ...



E allora perché NON lo difendi?  Mandiamo a quel paese i cinesi e Galliani,chiamiamo Pradè o Sean Sogliano e amici come prima. Un Presidente che mette 50 milioni di tasca sua ogni anno è tantissima roba. Due calci nel sedere a Galliani,l'anno prossimo con 50 milioni in mano ad un dirigente capace e si torna a dettare legge in Italia. I cinesi a questo punto sono inutili. O no?

(Io comunque voglio proprio conoscerlo questo DS che con un budget pari a 0 è in grado di trovare un attaccante _almeno NON STRAFINITO. Forse una scomessa, forse un giocatore solo medio ma non certo l'Emerson delle attacanti _. E che abbia pure un ingaggio contenuto. La Lazio ha preso Klose,ok,ma solitamente con 0 euro non trovi di meglio. Le squadra da qualche tempo hanno il vizietto di farseli pagare,i giocatori. Io farei sommessamente notare che Menez a zero rientri nella categoria dei "giocatori medi",ma anche quello svergognato pretende di essere pagato per giocare,proprio come Torres.)


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E allora perché NON lo difendi?  Mandiamo a quel paese i cinesi e Galliani,chiamiamo Pradè o Sean Sogliano e amici come prima. Un Presidente che mette 50 milioni di tasca sua ogni anno è tantissima roba. Due calci nel sedere a Galliani,l'anno prossimo con 50 milioni in mano ad un dirigente capace e si torna a dettare legge in Italia. I cinesi a questo punto sono inutili. O no?
> 
> (Io comunque voglio proprio conoscerlo questo DS che con un budget pari a 0 è in grado di trovare un attaccante _almeno NON STRAFINITO. Forse una scomessa, forse un giocatore solo medio ma non certo l'Emerson delle attacanti _. E che abbia pure un ingaggio contenuto. La Lazio ha preso Klose,ok,ma solitamente con 0 euro non trovi di meglio. Le squadra da qualche tempo hanno il vizietto di farseli pagare,i giocatori. Io farei sommessamente notare che Menez a zero rientri nella categoria dei "giocatori medi",ma anche quello svergognato pretende di essere pagato per giocare,proprio come Torres.)



è vero. togliendo galliani e prendendo il ds della roma si risolvono il 90% dei problemi del milan


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> 1) con un vero DS non arrivava Lewa, Suarez o Benzema... ma magari arrivava qualcuno su cui puntare, anche se non di grandissimo nome... ma almeno NON STRAFINITO. Forse una scomessa, forse un giocatore solo _medio_ ma non certo l'Emerson delle attacanti
> 
> 2) la Fiorentina ha speso piu di noi in estate ma A BILANCIO non e in rosso come noi... strano... eppure hanno entrate ridicole in confronto alle nostre... e se ho parlato della Fiorentina e solo per dire che loro sono comunque competitivi in serie A, anzi, stanno pure in semifinale di EL...
> Il discorso sul fatto che sono finiti 3 volte davanti a noi e RIDICOLO... e non ha nulla a che fare con il discorso che si stava facendo.
> ...



*!*


Aggiungo 2 cose:

La Giuve, guadagnando meno di noi, spendendo meno di noi, e *senza comprare grossi nomi*, vince 4 scudi di fila.

La storia del "non ci sono soldi" è una megabufala:

Ogni anno, ripeto, *ogni anno,* il Milan incassa* 220 mln di media*, cioè circa *440 mld di lire*, in soli 5 anni, fanno* 1.110 mln di euro*, cioè 2.200 mld di vecchie lire...a cui si dovrebbero sommare i capitali messi da Berlusconi per ripianare le perdite...ma li possiamo anche non considerare...

Chi ha gestito questi soldi? 

Ora non capisco come si faccia a dire che il nostro AD-tuttologo-tuttofare non è il principale, che è diverso da unico, responsabile dello sfascio tecnico ed economico di questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ora non capisco come si faccia a dire che il nostro AD-tuttologo-tuttofare non è il principale, che è diverso da unico, responsabile dello sfascio tecnico ed economico di questi ultimi anni.



Beh,no. Se quello che dici è vero,Galliani è IL SOLO E L'UNICO responsabile della crisi del Milan.
Opinione legittima,peraltro. Poi però siate coerenti al 100% e non dite più nulla contro Berlusconi,e non sperate che il Milan passi ai cinesi.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E allora perché NON lo difendi?  Mandiamo a quel paese i cinesi e Galliani,chiamiamo Pradè o Sean Sogliano e amici come prima. Un Presidente che mette 50 milioni di tasca sua ogni anno è tantissima roba. Due calci nel sedere a Galliani,l'anno prossimo con 50 milioni in mano ad un dirigente capace e si torna a dettare legge in Italia. I cinesi a questo punto sono inutili. O no?
> 
> (Io comunque voglio proprio conoscerlo questo DS che con un budget pari a 0 è in grado di trovare un attaccante _almeno NON STRAFINITO. Forse una scomessa, forse un giocatore solo medio ma non certo l'Emerson delle attacanti _. E che abbia pure un ingaggio contenuto. La Lazio ha preso Klose,ok,ma solitamente con 0 euro non trovi di meglio. Le squadra da qualche tempo hanno il vizietto di farseli pagare,i giocatori. Io farei sommessamente notare che Menez a zero rientri nella categoria dei "giocatori medi",ma anche quello svergognato pretende di essere pagato per giocare,proprio come Torres.)



Aspetta, prima di tutto ti avevo invitato a rispondere a 3 domande... e puntualmente non lo hai fatto.

Poi io Berlusconi lo manderei via subito. Dentro i cinesi e chi e disposto non solo a farci tornare sul tetto d'Italia ma anche in Europa e nel mondo.
E con Berlusconi non e possibile tornare in quella posizione... come ho gia detto e quasi impossibile competere con Juve e Roma... ma con tutte le altre ci siamo (non parlo del livello della rosa ATTUALE che ovviamente e scarsa proprio perche costruita da qualcuno che ne capisce ZERO di calcio... e non solo di calcio ma pure di come gestire una societa che intasca 250 mln a l'anno).
Invece con Berlusconi e qualcuno di decente non e proprio impossibile tornare tra la terza e quinta posizione.

Voglio i cinesi.
Voglio i soldi.
Ma VOGLIO PURE CHE QUEI SOLDI SIANO BEN SPESI... e non tutti da l'amico Preziosi o per giocatori dei soliti 2-3 agenti.

Abate in panchina mi va benissimo... ma non certo se prende sui 3 mln.

I cinesi ci possono mettere 100 mln... che poi se spende MALE non si torna competitivi.

Voglio il meglio in tutto.
Da quello che ci mette piu soldi, a quello che li spende meglio, con il migliore allenatore, i migliori preparatori...


Poi ripeto che se non dovesse cedere, l'ho detto tante volte, mi vanno bene Sarri e Valdifiori. E continuero a seguire il Milan.
Non e che sono un viziatto che guarda le partite solo se ci sono 3 palloni d'oro nei nostri undici titolari.

Quindi ti invito a rispondere a quelle 3 domande che avevo fatto :
1) come mai non abbiamo un DS ?
2) come mai non abbiamo una rete di osservatori ?
3) come mai abbiamo costi di gestioni piu alti di Real, Barca e Bayern messi assieme ?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,no. Se quello che dici è vero,Galliani è IL SOLO E L'UNICO responsabile della crisi del Milan.
> Opinione legittima,peraltro. Poi però siate coerenti al 100% e non dite più nulla contro Berlusconi,e non sperate che il Milan passi ai cinesi.




E' una semplice questione di graduatorie:

Per te Berlusconi è l'unico responsabile, per me Galliani è il principale (ripeto: che è differente da unico), responsabile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per te Berlusconi è l'unico responsabile.



Assolutamente. Per dire,"il principale responsabile" si era dimesso,qualche tempo fa,e lui ha respinto le dimissioni. Galliani è un incapace? Bene,e allora che Berlusconi lo cacci. 



Djici ha scritto:


> Aspetta, prima di tutto ti avevo invitato a rispondere a 3 domande... e puntualmente non lo hai fatto.
> 
> Poi io Berlusconi lo manderei via subito. Dentro i cinesi e chi e disposto non solo a farci tornare sul tetto d'Italia ma anche in Europa e nel mondo.
> E con Berlusconi non e possibile tornare in quella posizione... come ho gia detto e quasi impossibile competere con Juve e Roma... ma con tutte le altre ci siamo (non parlo del livello della rosa ATTUALE che ovviamente e scarsa proprio perche costruita da qualcuno che ne capisce ZERO di calcio... e non solo di calcio ma pure di come gestire una societa che intasca 250 mln a l'anno).
> ...



Ma dai,se fosse vera la storia di Berlusconi che mette 50 milioni di tasca sua ogni anno,coi "costi di gestione più alti di Real,Barca e Bayern",potremmo permetterci un fenomeno assoluto ogni stagione. Roba che vinceremmo sistematicamente lo Scudetto,altro che "impossibile competere con Roma e Juve",e "non sarebbe impossibile tornare tra la terza e quinta posizione".

Sulle tre domande,credo che ognuno abbia risposte differenti,a seconda della propria "ideologia". Io credo che non abbiamo un DS perché Barbara ha mandato via Braida,e abbiamo preso Maiorino in attesa che si liberi Sogliano,la rete di osservatori è una conseguenza della mancanza del DS (che poi,voglio proprio vedere a che ci servono gli osservatori,se i cinesi arrivano e mettono 100 milioni ogni anno). Sul terzo punto...per alcuni è colpa di "Kalliani",per me dipende dal fatto che i proprietari del Milan non hanno capito che chi spende male spende due volte. Era meglio dare 10 milioni ad Ibra che venderlo e cercare di rimpiazzarlo con una decina di mezze pippette,perché anziché tagliare i costi abbiamo indebolito la squadra e preso dei giocatori che non valgono la metà dello svedese. Così come era meglio tenere Silva piuttosto che venderlo per rimpiazzarlo con 10 centrali inutili.
Per qualcuno queste scelte le ha prese il malefico Galliani,per me sono colpa di Berlusconi. (e comunque qualcosa vorrà dire,se il Milan non è mai stato quotato in borsa,e se abbiamo appena rinunciato a 20 milioni di crediti nei confronti della Fininvest...altro che "50 milioni ripianati ogni anno").

Ci vorrebbero anche delle alternative,però. Il sig.Ape Toccapalla non ha proposto Tare,o Paratici,o Rui Costa,come sostituti. Ha proposto Dana Vespoli AD e Maldini DS.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Per dire,"il principale responsabile" si era dimesso,qualche tempo fa,e lui ha respinto le dimissioni. Galliani è un incapace? Bene,e allora che Berlusconi lo cacci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galliani e un incapace e Berlusconi sembra essere ancora piu incapace perche lo tiene in quel ruolo... poi il PERCHE lo tiene non si sa per certo.
Forse perche li piace spendere soldi per nulla... o forse esistono talmente tante cose che Galliani sa su Berlusconi che preferisce lasciarlo al suo posto.
La risposta non la conosco... ma in tutti i modi Berlusconi ha le sue colpe.

Non sono io a dire che Berlusconi spende 50 mln ogni anno.
E il bilancio a dirlo.
Troverai facilmente il topic del Re del Est che aveva ritrovato i bilanci delli ultimi 20 anni.
Quando il bilancio e negativo, Berlusconi DEVE ripianare... non ha molta altra scelta.

Secondo te non abbiamo un DS per colpa di Barbara,
Non abbiamo osservatori perche non abbiamo un DS (eppure fino a poco tempo fa avevamo un DS... ma li OSSERVATORI INVECE NO).
Poi alla terza andiamo proprio ogni limite... se abbiamo costi di gestione ALTISSIMI sarebbe colpa di Berlusconi perche ha ceduto Ibra... i costi di gestione non dipendono dal CALCIOMERCATO... o almeno non si spiega solo con quello... non siamo l'unica squadra al mondo ad cambiare tra i 7 e i 12 giocatori ogni anno... eppure siamo la squadra che spende piu di tutti... e proprio NETTAMENTE.

Se Muntari prolunga a quelle cifre e pure colpa di Berlusconi che non ha voluto spenderne 30 per comprare Verratti ? 
Se fino a poco tempo fa avevamo il secondo portiere piu pagato della serie A, il terzo portiere piu pagato della serie A e pure il quarto portiere piu pagato della serie A, la colpa era di Barbara ?

Quando mi dici che non servono osservatori se arrivano i cinesi stai proprio facendo quello che ha fatto Galliani.
A cosa servono osservatori quando bastava leggere la classifica del pallone d'oro per scegliere chi andare a comprare.
Ma i tempi dei Laudrup, Papin, Futre e Raducioiu presi solo per andare in panchina/tribuna E FINITA DA TEMPO.
Ha sbagliato in quei tempi ma si vinceva comunque.
Ma ha continuato a sbagliare ora perche non e piu quel Milan, non e piu quel Berlusconi, la concorrenza e cambiata.
Lui invece e il solito.

Io parlo spesso del Chelsea come societa perche in poco tempo hanno cambiato TUTTO.
Hanno tanti osservatori... eppure ci sono i millioni di Abramovich... ma se non ci fossero li osservatori non potrebbero prendere il meglio del meglio ANCHE A LIVELLO GIOVANILE.
E vedete le plusvalenze che fanno... con De Bruyne e cosi via.

Abbiamo bisogno di soldi ma anche di qualcuno capace di cambiare le abitudini.
Non siamo piu nelli anni 90.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Per dire,"il principale responsabile" si era dimesso,qualche tempo fa,e lui ha respinto le dimissioni. Galliani è un incapace? Bene,e allora che Berlusconi lo cacci.



Ti pare che una persona così ridotta possa prendere decisioni razionali?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> O forse esistono talmente tante cose che Galliani sa su Berlusconi che preferisce lasciarlo al suo posto.



O questo o le scie chimiche. 



> ma in tutti i modi Berlusconi ha le sue colpe.



Da come lo descrivete tutti,sembra innocente come Cristo sulla croce. Sembra il vecchietto che è stato truffato dai falsi agenti dell'ENEL. Sembra un povero malato che è stato truffato da un santone. 
Qui dentro nessuno vuole giustificare Berlusconi,tutti lo ritengono uno dei grandi mali del Milan,uno dei principali responsabili che dovrebbe subito vendere la squadra e levarsi di torno. 
Poi però quando approfondisci il discorso,viene fuori che non ha fatto nulla di male,e che è una vittima.




> Non sono io a dire che Berlusconi spende 50 mln ogni anno.
> E il bilancio a dirlo.


Insomma vendono Ibra e T.Silva,li sostituiscono con Pazzini e Zapata e dobbiamo anche dire "Grazie Silvio,hai messo 60 milioni per ripianare il bilancio".


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Insomma vendono Ibra e T.Silva,li sostituiscono con Pazzini e Zapata e dobbiamo anche dire "Grazie Silvio,hai messo 60 milioni per ripianare il bilancio".



No, quel anno devi solo dire grazie di avere speso 15,7 mln (anno solare 2012) 

Invece per quello stesso anno potevi dire "grazie galliani di averci fatto perdere sui 75 mln".

Comunque stai sbagliando proprio con me.

Berlusconi deve andare via ma con lui deve andarsene galliani.

Il mio avatar prima di essere quello di Inzaghi con una croce sulla face era quella con Berlusconi e Galliani con la stessa croce...
Se credi o dici che sto difendendo Berlusconi stai sbagliando. 
Allo stesso modo, quello che stai dicendo sembra essere scritto da l'avvocato di Galliani.

Colpevoli tutti e due.
Ma se devo scegliere tra i due chi e il piu colpevole allora non esiste nessun dubbio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> No, quel anno devi solo dire grazie di avere speso 15,7 mln (anno solare 2012)
> 
> Invece per quello stesso anno potevi dire "grazie galliani di averci fatto perdere sui 75 mln".
> 
> ...



Il sottoscritto "avvocato di Galliani" lo critica da quando è iscritto al forum,mentre altra gente diceva che "Non puoi criticare Traorè,se prima non lo hai mai visto giocare","Fenomeno Matri,ha fatto il doppio dei gol di El Shaarawy (all'epoca ne aveva segnati 19,ndr) nella metà delle partite","Che UPGRADE Taiwo rispetto ad Antonini,praticamente è come Abate,ma più potente e con un sinistro devastante :Q___".

Solo che mi fa ridere il fatto che ormai siccome è il cattivo per eccellenza,qualsiasi cosa detta contro di lui va benone. Ormai se Boban dicesse "Stai a vedere che c'è Galliani,tra i finanziatori dell'ISIS. Dopotutto l'AC MILAN in Iran è poco seguito,mentre ha più successo in Qatar e Arabia Saudita" verrebbe acclamato come "l'unico giornalista con gli attributi che dice le cose come stanno".

Si,sto sbagliando,ovvio. Tu non difendi Berlusconi,NESSUNO difende Berlusconi. Se ne deve andare,è finito,via subito,cinesi salvateci.

Poi però non si capisce che colpe abbia.


_*Perché non caccia Galliani?*
Poveretto,perché probabilmente Galliani lo tiene in ostaggio e lo ricatta,sa tante di quelle cose sul suo conto che se lo licenzia,il giorno dopo finisce in galare.


*Perché non investe più un soldo?*
Ma che dici,poveretto,mette 50 milioni di tasca sua ogni anno.


*Perché ha cacciato Seedorf?*
Perché Galliani ha ordito una congiura insieme alla lobby degli italiani.

*Perché non ha esonerato Inzaghi?*
Perché Galliani gli ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello.

*Perché ha venduto Ibra e T.Silva?*
Per colpa del buco del bilancio causato da Galliani

*Perché non ha preso Tevez?*
Perché sbfugeurfgw whebruwhgeruyew wuerhwyrguw,e quindi asjdajkdakjwhdqw euhqwehquwhe

*Perché il budget è così basso?*
Ma quale budget basso. Spendiamo più del Real Madrid_



Quindi,ripeto...*Ma Berlusconi,alla fine,CHE COLPE HA?*

Gira e rigira,Berlusconi è colpevole quando l'agnello che viene divorato dal lupo. È in assoluta buona fede,al massimo gli si può imputare il fatto che non ha la forza per ribellarsi al Sauron dalla cravatta gialla.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quindi,ripeto...*Ma Berlusconi,alla fine,CHE COLPE HA?*



Ripeto che hai preso un abbaglio.
Berlusconi lo vorrei fuori SUBITO.
Ma di certo non sarei soddisfatto se sparisse solo lui.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ripeto che hai preso un abbaglio.
> Berlusconi lo vorrei fuori SUBITO.
> Ma di certo non sarei soddisfatto se sparisse solo lui.



Va bene,ma si può sapere nel dettaglio quali sarebbero le sue colpe,o è un segreto?


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Va bene,ma si può sapere nel dettaglio quali sarebbero le sue colpe,o è un segreto?



Per me la colpa maggiore e che ci sta lasciando morire perche non ha piu bisogno di noi.
Lasciare Galliani fare disastri economici e sportivi.

La cosa piu importante per un leader e saper delegare.
E in questo caso la scelta di Berlusconi si sta rivelando ogni anno piu sbagliata.
Ci eravamo quasi 14-15 mesi fa...

Quando vedi che le cose vanno sempre peggio e proprio un crimine lasciare le cose come stanno.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Va bene,ma si può sapere nel dettaglio quali sarebbero le sue colpe,o è un segreto?



Quelle di Galliani invece? Perchè a me pare che stai dicendo che l'unica mossa sbagliata del Gallo è stata Matri, poi per il resto è solo colpa di Berlusconi.
Negli ultimi 5 anni il Milan ha speso quanto il Manchester United. E' una cosa che solo a pensarci ti viene da ridere.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me la colpa maggiore e che ci sta lasciando morire perche non ha piu bisogno di noi.
> Lasciare Galliani fare disastri economici e sportivi.
> 
> La cosa piu importante per un leader e saper delegare.
> ...



Ma infatti è chiaramente in malafede. E non ci vuole molto a convocare un cda straordinario per cacciare Galliani. 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quelle di Galliani invece?



Mi pare uno specchietto riflesso.



> Perchè a me pare che stai dicendo che l'unica mossa sbagliata del Gallo è stata Matri,


Veramente gli altri errori li ho elencati in questo stesso topic,se poi è necessario ripeterli ad ogni post, ditemelo.



> poi per il resto è solo colpa di Berlusconi.


A me sembra l'esatto contrario: Berlusconi ha solo la colpa di aver tenuto Galliani,per il resto non gli si può rimproverare nulla. Anzi,sembra quasi che spenda più oggi rispetto a 10 anni fa. Se nel 2003-2004 spendevamo solo gli 8 milioni per il cartellino di Kakà,oggi sembra che metta *di tasca sua* una cifra ENORME per coprire i buchi. 



> Negli ultimi 5 anni il Milan ha speso quanto il Manchester United.


Questo è vero. Loro hanno speso 190 milioni per i cartellini,l'estate scorsa. Noi una cifra simile l'abbiamo spesa cumulando gli acquisti degli ultimi cinque anni (forse).


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è chiaramente in malafede. E non ci vuole molto a convocare un cda straordinario per cacciare Galliani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' anche vero che Berlusconi visionava e acconsentiva agli acquisti perpetrati da Galliani, cioè Essien, Muntari, Mexes, che hanno fatto in modo di alzare il monte ingaggi vertiginosamente se rapportiamo qualità/prezzo, ed è stato muto, anzi chiedeva un calcio offensivo e bla bla bla. Per cui è una colpa grave quella di Berlusconi, a maggior ragione. Poi, che stia spendendo grandi cifre tutt'oggi è indubbio, a furia di ricapitalizzare e di coprire i buchi di bilancio, ma questi ultimi forse non si sarebbero creati con una gestione economico/sportiva più oculata.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo è vero. Loro hanno speso 190 milioni per i cartellini,l'estate scorsa. Noi una cifra simile l'abbiamo spesa cumulando gli acquisti degli ultimi cinque anni (forse).



Ultima stagione a parte, per 5 anni il Milan ha speso quanto lo United. Sono fatti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultima stagione a parte, per 5 anni il Milan ha speso quanto lo United. Sono fatti



I fatti sono che il cartellino di Di Maria è costato quanto tutto il nostro 11 titolare contro l'Udinese. 
"Il Manchester United potrebbe scavalcare il Milan in termini di investimenti considerando le spese sostenute nell'ultima stagione". Mi pare di capire che quel grafico sia stato scritto da Nostradamus 

Per il resto,vedo che non mi vuoi dire le colpe di Berlusconi. Ammessso che ce le abbia.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I fatti sono che il cartellino di Di Maria è costato quanto tutto il nostro 11 titolare contro l'Udinese.
> "Il Manchester United potrebbe scavalcare il Milan in termini di investimenti considerando le spese sostenute nell'ultima stagione". Mi pare di capire che quel grafico sia stato scritto da Nostradamus
> 
> Per il resto,vedo che non mi vuoi dire le colpe di Berlusconi. Ammessso che ce le abbia.


Non è considerata questa stagione, dato che è ancora in corso e l'esercizio non si è ancora chiuso.
Il fatto è che comunque abbiamo speso quanto loro, tra tutti i costi. Chissà chi è l'amministratore della società Milan responsabile di queste spese, eh boh.

Berlusconi ha le colpe di aver tirato i remi in barca e di essersi disinteressato completamente, di aver affidato tutto a Galliani. Questo non viene cacciato semplicemente perché è pappa e ciccia con Berlusconi. E non è gossip, è la pura realtà. Il Gallo è invischiato alla grande negli affari di Berlusconi, a livello di televisioni, Medusa, ecc. Lavorava per Berlusconi ancora prima che quest'ultimo comprasse il Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultima stagione a parte, per 5 anni il Milan ha speso quanto lo United. Sono fatti



Il dottore.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è considerata questa stagione, dato che è ancora in corso e l'esercizio non si è ancora chiuso.
> Il fatto è che comunque abbiamo speso quanto loro, tra tutti i costi. Chissà chi è l'amministratore della società Milan responsabile di queste spese, eh boh.
> 
> Berlusconi ha le colpe di aver tirato i remi in barca e di essersi disinteressato completamente, di aver affidato tutto a Galliani. Questo non viene cacciato semplicemente perché è pappa e ciccia con Berlusconi. E non è gossip, è la pura realtà. Il Gallo è invischiato alla grande negli affari di Berlusconi, a livello di televisioni, Medusa, ecc. Lavorava per Berlusconi ancora prima che quest'ultimo comprasse il Milan.



bravo! questo post non e una opinione questo post e la realtà dei fatti, ecco il piu grande problema del Milan


----------

